# Oil Pressure Sending Unit on KA24E, Where is it??



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

I just had my 95 HB inspected and my mechanic told me I have a slow oil leak at the oil pressure sending unit. Does anybody know where it's located? I could have asked him, but i didnt want him to offer to do it. I figured I could maybe do it myself and save some money. Thanks


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i think it is on top of the juted out part of the oil filter...

if not it is on the same side of the block just above and forward to the starter..


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks Zanegrey, I'm pretty sure i found it right below the oil filter and it's leaking pretty good. Have you ever removed it before? Does the wire just un-clip? Does the unit just unthread out? How much oil can I expect to pour out when I unscrew it? I guess the contents of the filter huh? Thanks for your help.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the new one should answer most of your questions..

it is a little tough to pull the wire off but it just oushes on and off.

the unit is screw it the block ,sometimes you have to use a 16 point socket to remove it..
there will not be very mucj oil to come out.

when putting a new one back in use a little teplon tape around the screw..


----------



## FluxCapacitor (May 3, 2014)

I have a similar issue. 
It's not leaking too terribly, but one end of the wire seems to be cut. The end that sits below/left of the filter is fully intact, does anyone know where the other end is supposed to go

thanks!
Monica


----------

